# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  التصويت علي أجمل باب في مسابقة البيت بيتك

## boukybouky

[frame="14 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً و مرحباً بكم أخواني و أخواتي أعضاء المنتدي

فلنبدأ علي بركة الله المرحلة الأولي من التصويت لمسابقتنا 

البيــــت بيتـــك

التصويت علي أجمل باب

باب رقم 1 



باب رقم 2



باب رقم 3



باب رقم 4



باب رقم 5



باب رقم 6



و لا تنسوا التصويت علي أجمل غرفة نوم و أجمل غرفة ملابس

تمنياتي القلبية بالتوفيق لجميع الفرق المتسابقة

ملحوظة يجب علي كل عضو إضافة مشاركة في الموضوع كي يتم إحتساب صوته في التصويت 

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## نشــــوى

انا خلاص صوت ولميت الناس عليا  ::

----------


## مي مؤمن

تم التصويت

----------


## زوزو عادل

تم التصويت
بالتوفيق

----------


## ابن البلد

البيبان مش حلوة بصراحة 
بس انا أختارت واحد وخلاص  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*تم التصويت*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...



تم التصويت 








مع خالص التمنيات القلبيه بالتوفيق للجميع 

فريق نيو كلاسيك...*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

تم التصويـــــــــــــت 

بس كوالين البيبان مش ماشية على مزاجى وحاسس انها تتكسر بسرعة <<<< اصل جارنا اتسرقت قبل كده هههههههه

بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

تم التصويت

----------


## Amira

*بيت العز يا بيتنا علي بابك صوتنا *

----------


## loly_h

*تم التصــــــويـــــــت*

----------


## Masrawya

تم التصويت

----------


## بنت شهريار

يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
صوووووووووووووووووووووووووووت

----------


## دعاء ثابت

تم التصويت

----------


## bedo_ic

تم التصويت
تحياتى

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

صوت تاني

----------


## سوما

*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...



تم التصويت 








مع خالص التمنيات القلبيه بالتوفيق للجميع 

فريق نيو كلاسيك...*

----------


## عزة نفس

:f: *تم التصويت* :f:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
تم التصويت

----------


## somaaaa

تم التصويت

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]تم التصويت ،،،

وربنا يوفق الجميع

أطيب امنياتى ... وخالص تحياتى،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

تم التصويت بالتوفيق للجميع
 :f2:

----------


## taro2a1

*تم التصويت، يالهوووووووووي 2*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

تم التصويت

----------


## زهــــراء

Done :Girl (25):

----------


## ندى الايام

تم التصويت 
وربنا يستر

----------


## emerald

:y: 

تم التوصيت.

----------


## a_leader

تم التصوووووووووووويت

----------


## السلطان 2007

تم التصويت

----------


## ورد جوري

تم التصويت

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

موضوع جميل
تم التصويت والحمد لله

----------


## ليلة عشق

تم التصويت

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...



تم التصويت 








مع خالص التمنيات القلبيه بالتوفيق للجميع 

فريق نيو كلاسيك...*

----------


## momonoser

تم التصويت

----------


## اسكندرانى

تم التصويت

----------


## قلب مصر

تم التصويت والحمد لله 
وفي انتظار باقي التصويتات 
كل الشكر ليكي يا بوكى  :f:

----------


## اللورد 2005

تم التصويت

----------


## مظلوووم

العمليه فى النمليه
وكل عام وانتم بخير
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## tota_momen

*تم التصويت 
تحياتي لكم*

----------


## sandrela

تم التصويت

----------


## جراح عميقة

*تم التصويت ..
وشكرا للذوق الرفيع ..*

*أماني ...*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
تم التصويت..

مع أجمل و أرق الأمنيات بالتوفيق..















و الفوز لفريق الباروك 

*

----------


## just_killer

اوكىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ربنا يعينكم يلا عايزين همة ههههههههههه

أنا هكتب لكم هنا نفس اللي قلته في بقية التصويتات علشان لا أحد يعتقد اني أتجاهل رسائل الأعضاء و شكواهم

*******************

دلوقتي انا وصلتني رسالة تفيد بأن هناك أعضاء لها أكثر من عضوية بتشارك في التصويت
بصراحة استغربت و قلت ليه يعني الموضوع بسيط و الهدف منه كلنا ننبسط ليه حد هيعمل كده

بس طبعا من منطلق مسؤليتي عن المسابقة و الموضوع أحب اوضح للجميع 
انه سيتم مراجعة الآي بي الخاصة بالأعضاء المصوتين في المسابقة 
و اتعشم أن لا أجد اكثر من عضو بنفس الآي بي و يكون الموضوع مجرد شك في غير محله من صاحب الرسالة 
لأن ده طبعا مخالف لقوانين المنتدي قبل ان يكون مخالف للمسابقة 

*******************

دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أبو منار

تم التصويت بنجاح
شكرا

----------


## boukybouky

الحقيقة كل الابواب اللي مختارينها حلوة اوي فعلاً

و كنت محتارة أختار انهي باب بجد  :: 

تم التصويت 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تقريبا خلصت مدة التصويت 

يكفينى شرف المحاولة 

ومعذرة على التأخير 

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

بارك الله فيكم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

